# ZL H51c in yet? Beamshots?



## f2f46 (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm eager to see beamshots of this lamp... very interested in getting one, but it seems that they should have been delivered and I could use that info in my decision if anyone has received theirs.

Thanks.


----------



## JA(me)S (Jun 24, 2011)

I am eager for these too.

To tide you over, starting here and continuing for a couple of pages are shots from the SC51c (some better than others). The beam profile and color rendition should be identical between the H51c and SC51c.

- Jas.


----------



## davec611 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hopefully not too long. I ordered mine June 6th and received the shipping notification this morning. Looking forward to getting it!


----------



## f2f46 (Jun 27, 2011)

great... let us know how it is and post pics if you can! thanks.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jun 28, 2011)

maybe someone else has already pointed this out somewhere, but i found this interesting.

H51c: H1 130 Lm (0.9 hrs), M1 29 Lm (9 hrs), M2 14 Lm (30 hrs), L1 2.8 Lm (3 days)
H51w: H1 172 Lm (0.9 hrs), M1 26 Lm (9 hrs), M2 7 Lm (30 hrs), L1 2.2 Lm (3 days)

i assume the driver is the same for both models. if so, the Rebel seems to be brighter at lower currents than the Xp-g. at M2, it's twice at bright!


----------



## JA(me)S (Jun 28, 2011)

Good catch - hadn't noticed that before!

- Jas.


----------



## copperfox (Jun 28, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> i assume the driver is the same for both models. if so, the Rebel seems to be brighter at lower currents than the Xp-g. at M2, it's twice at bright!



LEDs don't really work that way. It would either be more or less bright across the whole range if the same driver was used. The difference in numbers is more likely due to a tweaked driver or different methodology used to get the lumen readings.


----------



## JA(me)S (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes, copperfox is correct. When designing a light, ZL seems to factor reflector, emitter, battery chemistry, and driver to squeeze as much as possible from the design for each light.

- Jas.


----------



## stevedenver (Jun 28, 2011)

got mine yesterday
no beam shots for you
but i have to say i love the light-love the levels -oddly especially the lowest-very usable in tent or reading , close in 
light
bright
my first zebra-nice quality indeed

to my neophyte eye-and compared with my SF el2 and ED2-beam is broader adn very even-while coolish in tint-to my eye its not blue-but its not a warm white either-
plan on buying a second 

just amazed at the compactness, lightness, and power-truly a great EDC, especially with the 90 degree head and clip-allows for hands free use with out the headband if one likes

not used to the switching yet-hard for me to be/start at the level i want without cycling thru everything

as i am not as sophisticated as so many here, i would still recommmend this light to anyone hiking-climbing -it is the best headlamp i have come across yet-the best part is its so small and light and useable-truly an easy pocket carry

ive read that some dont care for the headband rubber holder-i walked a couple of miles with it last night-pitch dark-didint bounce, and was a great light-suitably broad for a path-on low, but on high it has moderately good throw-not like my SF's-or other tightly focused beam-but a great compromise for all but the worst non-trail conditions-i wouldnt want to have to down climb with it and also have to try to locate or discern a trail or path far away in the dark -but its amazing for its size

but i have an fenix H 11 on the way too! so .....could be interesting


----------



## gcbryan (Jun 28, 2011)

This is what I don't understand about Zebalight...the beam? You have the regular version (not the floody version) and yet it's not throwy enough for down climbing?

What headlamp have you used that you did consider throwy enough for down climbing just by way of comparison?
Thanks.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jun 28, 2011)

copperfox said:


> LEDs don't really work that way. It would either be more or less bright across the whole range if the same driver was used. The difference in numbers is more likely due to a tweaked driver or different methodology used to get the lumen readings.


 
well, according to the Xp-g and Rebel datasheets, the Rebel seems to have slightly higher luminous flux at 100mA than a comparable Xp-g. the datasheets don't show what happens below that, so i can't really say.

but i'm not ready to just dismiss the difference as being a result of the driver or the methodology of getting the lumen reading being different without getting more info.

seeing as the forward voltage for both emitters are about the same, i don't know why the drivers would be that different. what other driver related differences are there for emitters other than forward voltage and drive current? what am i missing? is it thermal resistance? (the xp-g has slightly better thermal resistance)

also, i would think the methodology of getting the lumen readings would be the same for the H51c and H51w. i don't know why they would be different.

not trying to argue. genuinely curious.


----------



## stevedenver (Jun 29, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> This is what I don't understand about Zebalight...the beam? You have the regular version (not the floody version) and yet it's not throwy enough for down climbing?
> 
> What headlamp have you used that you did consider throwy enough for down climbing just by way of comparison?
> Thanks.


 
Large Petzl-the yellow version with 8 LEDS , large battery holder (4 AA) on the back of the headband-the model name escapes me 
-this has more throw -still not great compared with the high end ones on this forum -

but using the battery drinking high output incan definitely had more throw-especially with lithiums-


when i talk about downclimbing, im using the scenario of coming off a fourteener, a steep scree or worse, a rocky ridge, above tree line, a free climb on a steep face,-the idea is that not only do you need to see where the foot holds are below (or trail -which might simply be the trodden area on top of scree-barely a color difference and some smaller rock pieces ) , and to stay on route as you descend, but be able to look over/across a large couloir or meadow to find a minimal alpine trail, with rocks and low brush, you need heavy throw to even get close to spotting an obscure trail among rocks at night-also, you need your hands free-at the time this was the best i knew of-some ten years back-still use it with confidence-


----------



## gcbryan (Jun 29, 2011)

stevedenver said:


> Large Petzl-the yellow version with 8 LEDS , large battery holder (4 AA) on the back of the headband-the model name escapes me
> -this has more throw -still not great compared with the high end ones on this forum -
> 
> but using the battery drinking high output incan definitely had more throw-especially with lithiums-
> ...


 
Ok, I got it  You're not just talking about the next few holds but needing to see all the way to the bottom (or top) of a long climb. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## hazna (Jul 1, 2011)

Actually I just received my H51c today!

When I initially turned it on, I didn't notice too much difference to my other neutral lights. After closely comparing the tints and colour rendition (5C tint vs the H51c), I do notice the H51c does render colours slightly better. The difference can be subtle though. The h51c makes reds and blues slightly more vibrant in colour, while the 5C lights gives a more yellow hue to these colours.

The h51c has a less floody hot spot than my XPG lights. 

If you do not have a great need for higher colour rendition, I would suggest getting the h51 or h51w with a higher max output.

Some other points I note:
-I do not detect PWM on L2 (my previous h51f did have very noticeable PWM on this level)
-PWM is noted on M2 (I do not think my h51F had PWM on this level) - it's a fairly fast rate, not overly noticeable
-PWM is noted on the lower output of H2 (63 lumens) (previous h51F also had this issue) - it's also a fairly fast rate, not overly noticeable.
-Summary zebralight seems to have tweak the circuit to the h51 series. PWM mode has been moved from L2 to M2, with a higher rate of PWM.

-Annodising is slightly different from my other zebralights. The annodising on this sample seems more matte and textured in feel. Not too sure if this is a good thing or a bad thing. I hope it holds up as well as my other zebralight annodising.

-The included clip has some rusty marks on in


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 1, 2011)

stevedenver said:


> got mine yesterday
> no beam shots for you
> but i have to say i love the light-love the levels -oddly especially the lowest-very usable in tent or reading , close in
> light
> ...


 
How was the spill for hiking. I assume there was enough close to your body so that you had no problem with tripping over anything.


----------



## claudeswares (Jul 2, 2011)

hazna said:


> Actually I just received my H51c today!
> 
> When I initially turned it on, I didn't notice too much difference to my other neutral lights. After closely comparing the tints and colour rendition (5C tint vs the H51c), I do notice the H51c does render colours slightly better. The difference can be subtle though. The h51c makes reds and blues slightly more vibrant in colour, while the 5C lights gives a more yellow hue to these colours.
> 
> ...



So, are you satisfied with your purchase? I was considering getting this or waiting for the H502W. What is you opinion after handling the H51c?


----------



## hazna (Jul 2, 2011)

claudeswares said:


> So, are you satisfied with your purchase? I was considering getting this or waiting for the H502W. What is you opinion after handling the H51c?



I am satisfied with my purchase as I do feel there will be instances where it would be handy for me to have a higher CRI headlamp. If you do not have a great need, I would get the h51 or h51w. I am generally a fan of the zebralight range, I like their UI.


----------



## hazna (Jul 2, 2011)

LED closeup





Comparison to sc50+ annodising


----------



## JA(me)S (Jul 2, 2011)

Stunning photos hazna!

I noticed something different in the light's body - it looks like there is a groove for the clip at the "head end" - allowing for reversible clip attachment? If so, I'd love a confirmation pic. Looks to be very similar to the conceptual I did a few months ago...

- Jas.


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 2, 2011)

hazna,

Thanks for the pictures. I always appreciate pictures, because I too post pictures of lights I talk about. These days posting pictures of what you claim to own should be expected. There are just too many wannabe experts who claim to own many lights but never post any picture of them.


----------



## claudeswares (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks for the information and pictures hazna. You made my decision more difficult because now I want both the H51c and H502W.


----------



## hazna (Jul 2, 2011)

JA(me)S said:


> I noticed something different in the light's body - it looks like there is a groove for the clip at the "head end" - allowing for reversible clip attachment? If so, I'd love a confirmation pic. Looks to be very similar to the conceptual I did a few months ago...



You can clip it on the other end but the clip does not sit down 100%. Reason being, the slot near the head is not as deep as the slot near the tailcap. 



claudeswares said:


> Thanks for the information and pictures hazna. You made my decision more difficult because now I want both the H51c and H502W.


 
I'm looking forward to the H502 series as well. The h51 series and future h502 series are very different lights with different applications. I also plan on getting a h502 for pure flood. The h51 series is better if you want to see a bit future with the hotspot. The h51c great if you need/want the higher colour rendition.


----------



## Bolster (Jul 2, 2011)

I keep opening this thread expecting to see beamshots... I see nice product shots, but no "bimshotty" as the Russians say on their forums.


----------



## hazna (Jul 3, 2011)

beamshots take a fair bit of effort to do, even then I often find what I see isn't represented well in the photos from my camera.

Have a look in this thread, for beamshots of the sc51c, which should be pretty much the same as the h51c but in a slightly different format:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?313424-ZebraLight-SC51c-High-CRI-Release


----------



## f2f46 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm ready to order... where do you recommend I order from? The ZL website? Others? Thanks for the pics.


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 3, 2011)

*grid pattern*

Can you see how many dots are on this rebel?
Is it the 4x4 grid, or the 5x5 grid of the larger Rebel


----------



## blicero (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: grid pattern*



MichaelW said:


> Can you see how many dots are on this rebel?
> Is it the 4x4 grid, or the 5x5 grid of the larger Rebel


Can't see a grid at all with a loupe.



f2f46 said:


> I'm eager to see beamshots of this lamp... very interested in getting one, but it seems that they should have been delivered and I could use that info in my decision if anyone has received theirs.
> 
> Thanks.


Looks same as in the SC51c thread. hotspot is slightly smaller than xp-g.


----------



## f2f46 (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: grid pattern*

anyone have suggestions on where to order from??


----------



## claudeswares (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: grid pattern*



f2f46 said:


> anyone have suggestions on where to order from??


 Zebralight and goinggear have it in stock. I am assuming you are in USA.


----------



## srfreddy (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: grid pattern*

I don't think these are the TFFC Rebels with dots.


----------



## f2f46 (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: grid pattern*



claudeswares said:


> Zebralight and goinggear have it in stock. I am assuming you are in USA.



I am. The zebralight site says they're on backorder... I might try goinggear if nobody has any other suggestions.


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: grid pattern*



f2f46 said:


> I am. The zebralight site says they're on backorder... I might try goinggear if nobody has any other suggestions.



Going Gear would be my first choice over the Zebralight site. If Going Gear says they have it in stock they do. Zebralight...who knows but I wouldn't want to have to wait for it to come from China.

I just ordered a H51f from Going Gear and got it in about 3 days with free shipping. If you use the CPF discount it will be as cheap as getting it from Zebralight as well.


----------



## f2f46 (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: grid pattern*

Great- thanks. Just ordered it, we'll see how long it'll take.


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: grid pattern*



f2f46 said:


> Great- thanks. Just ordered it, we'll see how long it'll take.



My prediction is that you'll get it Thursday (assuming you live in the U.S.)


----------



## f2f46 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: grid pattern*

Right you were- got it yesterday. great color rendering, very impressed with the high cri. The hotspot was still a bit too fuzzy and large. Definitely going to keep this one in the arsenal though, this is a great lamp. 

I think I will try a ST5-190NW to compare its hotspot. How do we get the discount code for sbflashlights?


----------



## f2f46 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: grid pattern*

Right you were- got it yesterday. great color rendering, very impressed with the high cri. The hotspot was still a bit too fuzzy and large. Definitely going to keep this one in the arsenal though, this is a great lamp. 

I think I will try a ST5-190NW to compare its hotspot. How do we get the discount code for sbflashlights?


----------



## jkak (Aug 18, 2011)

Anyone with both the H51c & H51w? Are the differences noticeable?


----------

